# Beef Run to Continue



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A TX A&M extension says beef to continue on its record run.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/economist_beef_cattle_prices_poised_to_continue_record_run_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We hit a new record here this week. $2.20 a pound on the rail. Normally its gets high in may to july. Maybe more records in the months ahead.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Show lists in the feed lots were down 25,000 from last week and down 100,000 from last year.

Cull cows are down 15,000 per week as well.

I read where in Oklahoma City this week number 1 calves at 400 lbs. brought $2.50. 750 lb. steer ready to go on feed brought 1.70.

This summer when record retail prices were being broken each week and our live price was dropping, I was second guessing adding the 47 bred momma cows. Not second guessing anymore.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Took a load of Claves to the sale a couple weeks ago and averaged $1,000 per head for Heiffers between 450# and 700#. Wishing I had more like 2,500 head, not just my measly 25 head of cows!  A person can actually make some money at the beef business these days!!!!

Wishing commodity prices were a bit better though right now!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

dbergh said:


> Took a load of Claves to the sale a couple weeks ago and averaged $1,000 per head for Heiffers between 450# and 700#. Wishing I had more like 2,500 head, not just my measly 25 head of cows!  A person can actually make some money at the beef business these days!!!!
> 
> Wishing commodity prices were a bit better though right now!


Congratulations!

It always makes me happy when anyone in any part of the Ag business make a coin.

So many times we just take money out of one pocket and put it in the other.

No we can finally take some to the bank.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I just insured a minimum price of $1.66/lb for 850 weight yearling steers for Sept 1st today.


----------

